# Netley Naval Ambulance Railway Coach Model



## CommanderChuff (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Shipmates,

The Netley ambulance coach model is progressing to the point that I am now building and stocking up on the interior fittings, the toilets and cupboards are built, seats, beds and blankets made, some figures are being prepared. 

A question - the colour of sheets and blankets in 1914? 

In my navy days in the 70's I have a recollection that the navy issue kit was blue/white patterned blankets and white sheets. I am favouring for 1914-1918 war grey-white sheets with thin blue stripes, grey-blue blankets with red stripes. 

Please let me known what you think, and ...

A Very Happy Year to everybody on the forum.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

CommanderChuff said:


> Dear Shipmates,
> 
> The Netley ambulance coach model is progressing to the point that I am now building and stocking up on the interior fittings, the toilets and cupboards are built, seats, beds and blankets made, some figures are being prepared.
> 
> ...



I had the 'pleasure' of passing through the portals of Netley Naval Hospital in the early nineteen seventies. It wasn't the sheets and blankets that I remember but the scratching of the window glass in the old officers section of the hospital. They were extremely well done with (probably) a diamond ring, and consisted of the detailed uniforms of officers from regiments various, serving post Crimean War. I doubt that they could be professionally etched to the same standard today - using hand tools.

A very interesting place and one that taught me the finer points of playing croquette - still an air of the 1860's maybe?


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------

